

Another perspective on pair programming: Hackers vs Engineers - jbr
http://www.jacobrothstein.com/entries/pair-programming

======
Dobbs
I'm not sure what is going on but the font renders fine and then freaks and
becomes unreadable.

~~~
jbr
Probably has to do with typekit (<http://typekit.com/>). I'm using the beta of
typekit because it seemed like a neat way of using @font-face, but I guess
it's more beta than I expected. What browser are you using?

~~~
Dobbs
firefox, arch-linux with vimperator. Both flash and javascript are enabled.

